# Think the time has come for Puff Forum Member who can



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Send some Stick to Donations For Troops so the FDA can not stop the flow of Cigar smoke. :nerd2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry for being missing the last few weeks, the beginning of the school year is always crazy!

Packages are still going overseas, no request will be missed or ignored!


----------

